# Confusion regarding work permit



## satya.dalal (May 10, 2013)

I am an Indian national currently working in Singapore. In 2012 I worked as an Intern in Germany on a work permit. It was a paid internship so I had to go through the proper process of getting the work permit. My permit got approved in 2 months and my internship was for 4 months. After that I moved to Singapore. Now the German company want to hire me back as a full time.

My query is related to work permit approval timespan. If I apply for a German work permit now, will it take 8-12 weeks or will it be done faster because German authorities have my records and I also have the work permit pasted on my passport. Though it is not valid anymore. Also this time around my wife will accompany me to Germany. 

Please let me know.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

if you have job offer, the visa process will faster

Regards


----------

